
Intel’s Behavior Is Pathetic – Core I9 10980XE Review - rahuldottech
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vuaiqcjf0bs
======
FBISurveillance
Not surprised at all. Back from the days of 28 Cores of Bullshit "5GHz" parlor
trick up to this, as a private citizen I've lost all respect for Intel.

